# Genie or Witch



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

which is more powerful? My opinion from what I've seen is that a genie is way more powerful, they can do about everything while witches seem to struggle with their limited powers and spells and curses wouldn't work on a genie, it was tried before


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

Witch.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

That's a good question. I don't know much about genies, but based on what I've seen they usually can only grant other peoples' wishes. I wouldn't say they're powerful so much as they make other people powerful. 

The guy who controls the genie is more powerful than a witch, but the genie itself is like a slave, so I'm going with witch.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

LowKey said:


> That's a good question. I don't know much about genies, but based on what I've seen they usually can only grant other peoples' wishes. I wouldn't say they're powerful so much as they make other people powerful.
> 
> The guy who controls the genie is more powerful than a witch, but the genie itself is like a slave, so I'm going with witch.


I am speaking about the actual powers and not the situation of the genie. Genies don't just grant wishes, but that is their main purpose. A witch's powers are very limited and only a few can do half of what a genie is capable of.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Witch. Witches powers go on until they die. A genies maxes out after 3 wishes.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

a genie can not do what ever they want, they need someone to rub a lamp and can only do something if their owner told them what to do. i mean if the genie was powerful, they could just get out of the lamp and be free forever...

a witch doe not need to be rubbed or doesnt even have to listen to who ever met them


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Genie for sure. I think I'd make a good genie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Witch after all one said I should just get a fridge and I acquired a fridge 2 days later :sus


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Chieve said:


> a genie can not do what ever they want, they need someone to rub a lamp and can only do something if their owner told them what to do. i mean if the genie was powerful, they could just get out of the lamp and be free forever...
> 
> a witch doe not need to be rubbed or doesnt even have to listen to who ever met them


from I dream of jeannie, not every genie has a master and she granted him 3 wishes and still stayed and acted on her own, witches are ordinary, with the right practice anyone can be one, genies are one of a kind with power surpassing that of a witch


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably a Genie. Even if most Genies need a master to work their powers, generally witches only have limited powers anyway and even if they have the forces of darkness on their side, arn't especially all powerful. So yeah, my vote goes to Genie.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Witch.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Witches are universally feared by all cultures of the world( or once were). If you go to some places even today you can be killed for witchcraft. Geanies are not really feared. I say witches are more powerful.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Genie, maybe because I've always wanted one. I would of even settled for a game genie when I was a kid.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

okay, Genie wins, sorry for those who voted for witches but they are no match against a Genie, 10 witches would equal the power of 1 Genie.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Obviously Genies are more powerful, however they are not free-beings, they are bound to their masters will. Source: I watched Aladdin when I was 6


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Resonance said:


> Obviously Genies are more powerful, however they are not free-beings, they are bound to their masters will. Source: I watched Aladdin when I was 6


I watched I dream of Jeannie years ago and still do. some genies don't have masters and do as they please


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think OP is going to change his mind about this :lol


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Gandalf, I'm pretty sure he can beat both of them.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

One word! Aladdin!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Depends on the fairytale/story


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

voted for genie


----------



## Railroadbb (Jun 21, 2021)

I know this response is years late but I have the answer that will seal the deal on this question. From watching I Dream of Jeannie and Bewitched, the answer is simple that a Genie is more powerful. And here’s the reason why, because in episodes of Bewitched and in I Dream of Jeannie whenever they had to go back in time the witches would never have their powers but when Jeannie went back in time her powers were always present so the answer hands down is A GENIE IS MORE POWERFUL THAN A WITCH.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nah. The correct answer is The Scarlet Witch. She can control time too.

Spoilers for Wandavision and other stuff:











OK Dr Strange is a sorcerer and Loki's uh:






Also the theme song spoilers again:


* *


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Is this like a duel? In terms of just power I'm gonna go with the genie, duh


----------

